# Have Daemons want cash, deathwing or bretonnians



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

So I have a few daemons that i'm looking to sell as I really cant collect another army I'm looking for cash, deathwing or Bretonnians

I have 15-20 blood letters 5 not quite built
15-20 slannesh daemonettes 6 unbuilt 

Not looking for much anything from those armies really, U.K only please pics on request


----------

